# Club Magazines



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

In discussions on other forums and also on here in the past, various comments have been made about the two main club magazines which are 
circulated to members in the UK. 

Some think they are excellent, others are very critical of them. 

My views are they are failing the members in not presenting balanced view points. They often fail to keep members adequately informed about matters which may affect their hobby and they are over commercial. In one particular case, I view it as nothing more than a glossy business promotional publication. 

What do you think ? 

peedee


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Letters are always good for a laugh. Mainly from brown nosers gushing with praise.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think that calling themselves a "Club" is a marketing masterpiece!

Presumably, as the accounts are published, it would be feasible, should anyone suffer from insomnia, to work out what the subscriptions would change to if the magazine were scrapped.

Usually the magazines lie around because we haven't yet looked at them, until we have a tidy, then either of us flicks through for any interesting walks to rip out, before chucking it in the bin.

But the extra post keeps Zoe our retriever happy, ferrying it from doormat to wherever we are, so she appreciates them. 

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

dont forget the MCC magazine.

For what its worth


Motorhomer


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

The last six issues of both clubs are unread and even unopened, I lost interest just after I joined this forum, then eventually stopped reading them. By the time they arrive the news in them is out of date and any advice they have has invariably already been covered here.

Ralph


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

only 34 votes, :? not very convincing.

peedee


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

44 votes now :wink: 

As others have said, ours lie around in their plastic wrappers for a couple of days before Annie chucks them out. When I do flick through them, they seem to be full of 'puff' pieces, gushing praise for whatever they're testing, and loads of adverts for themselves. I don't like being a member of a 'club', and I'm not interested in the politics or management thereof :evil: 

Gerald


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I do read both but find the content of the CC mag more interesting than CCC. I cannot enter the poll as I would say good for CC mag but it would be poor for the CCC.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

As a caravaner was quite content.

As a motorhomer NO not happy.


----------

